# A2 Homeschool Curriculum



## Greg

Has anyone used or is anyone familiar with this curriculum? What do you think? Pros/cons? Thanks.

A2 Homeschool Curriculum


----------



## kvanlaan

One Con: There's an LDS version...

We've never used it - it's been Sonlight from the beginning for us. I would say though, that most of what your child gets out of homeschooling will be directly related to the time and effort you put in, regardless of the curriculum.

(By the way, if you are not new to homeschooling and are not looking for this kind of info, feel free to tell me to shut up. )


----------



## Kevin

As a homeschool dad that is very involved in the Home School "movement" I am a bit put off by the site.

A lot of red flags went up when I read it. It seems shallow, and overly simplistic.

We use Sonlight, and have used other "systems". My wife has often set up her own lesson plan "from scratch" depending on the kid & the year.

Are you in a local support group? That is the place to ask these questions.


----------



## jwithnell

I've now had the opportunity to homeschool every grade including freshman college classes and my one never-fail piece of advice is this: no one curriculum is 100 percent right 100 percent of the time. 

Every spring I wade through programs that look like they may be interesting or useful, consider what we have been using, then select what is right for my child for that particular time in our family.

The key is keeping an overall framework in mind (scope and sequence in edu-speak) so that no necessary skill or topic is skipped. 

Maybe A2 is perfect for your family. Maybe next year it won't be. That's the beauty of homeschooling -- no one else makes the decision for you and you are not stuck with an approach that doesn't work for you.


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks for sharing thoughts I will have to look into deep in about 6 years.


----------



## jwithnell

I should post an addendum that each family needs to review local law with care ... we are very blessed to have some of the most reasonable home-schooling laws in the US. Other states and country may not give you the flexibility that I'm assuming in my earlier post.


----------

